# Ornate architecture from around the globe



## indosky

*Ornate and beautiful architecture from around the globe with bling factor*

Brussels


----------



## indosky

Grand place, Brussels


----------



## indosky

More of this beautiful place


----------



## indosky

Versailles Palace


----------



## indosky

More


----------



## indosky

Mysore palace


----------



## indosky

more



s.yogendra said:


> *Mysore Palace Interior*
> 
> 
> Palace Interior Architecture by webmaster.shreegandha, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Palace Interior Architecture by webmaster.shreegandha, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Golden Throne(Howdah) by webmaster.shreegandha, on Flickr


----------



## indosky

Al hambra palace spain


----------



## indosky

some more


----------



## indosky

hawa mahal jaipur


----------



## indosky

more


----------



## the spliff fairy

Santa Prisc, Taxco, Mexico

Thanx to Latoso

This is the comparatively tame exterior:









This is the crazy altar: (By the way, this is all real 24k gold.)









And finally the organ:


----------



## the spliff fairy

Bangkok Wat Pho





































Temple of the Emerald Buddha


----------



## the spliff fairy

dbl post


----------



## the spliff fairy

Leong San Tong Khoo Kongsi, Penang, Malaysia
Southern Chinese Temple style

pix thanx to TYW


----------



## the spliff fairy

Leuven Town Hall, Belgian Gothic











Assamkirche, Munich, Baroque




























Royal Holloway, London -neo-Tudor/ chateau style



































Sainte Chappelle, Paris, neo Gothic.

The intricacy here is not in the carving but the stained galss windows. The photos cant really do justice on the detail and vivid colour of the whole place due to exposure.













































merchants houses, Jaisalmer, Mughal Islamic


----------



## the spliff fairy

Temple of Heaven, Beijing


----------



## the spliff fairy

Ananta Samakhon Throne Hall, Bangkok


----------



## the spliff fairy

Galeries Lafayette, Paris


----------



## indosky

^^^ Stunning pics spliff fairy, now thats what I call Architecture with bling


----------



## crusty_bint

a small taste of Glasgow

by Bill Knox Photography









by caroh









by rob lightbody









by mactography









by dave ferrie









by macartneyr









by sir wilton shagpile









by biotron









by widerworld









by chatchavan









by tom clearwood









by baba mdogo









by westgla









by james b brown









by bill mac sco


----------



## Myster E

Absolutely classics, been to Glasgow and had that very big city feel with a diversity of grand buildings.


----------



## tommolo

A completely unknown masterpiece from Genova...


----------



## The seventh shape

Great thread thanks for the great pictures. I wonder how much a lot of these structures would cost of built today.


----------



## tommolo

Cost in terms of money? A lot, but they would be still more expensive in terms of time. Many of those buildings required decades of hyper-detailed fine and artistical work...
Some other example this time from Palermo, church of Gesù or Casa Professa...


----------



## Hed_Kandi

*La Sagrada Familia*


----------



## Cyrus

Some pics from a staircase of the ancient Apadana palace at Persepolis:










Just look at the details:





































A sword:



















An Amphora:




























A bracelet:


----------



## tommolo

^^ Wow amazing sculptural set! Perfectly conserved! How ancient are those mid-relief? I know persepolis was famous for those sculptures...

This one I publish now it's renaissance, so it's pretty later 

It is the Tempio dell'Incoronata in Lodi, Lombardy, Italy


----------



## Cyrus

tommolo said:


> ^^ Wow amazing sculptural set! Perfectly conserved! How ancient are those mid-relief? I know persepolis was famous for those sculptures...


The sixth century B.C.

Of course Persepolis is famous for its huge columns and column heads but the walls of the palaces of Persepolis is full of these carved stone reliefs:


----------



## indosky

amazing photos guys ^^

Morrocan royal palace fez


----------



## tommolo

Cappella Palatina at the Palazzo dei Normanni, Palermo, Sicily, from year 1140


----------



## tommolo

Santa Maria Maggiore Basilica in Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy


----------



## Cyrus

Let's back to exterior!

Minarets of Masumeh mosque in Qom:


----------



## tommolo

^^ haha you're right! I realized only now I only published interiors! 
I'll try to mend next time!  
Great and very detailed turreting minarets the one in Qom mosque!


----------



## indosky

^^ spectacular pics
Golden temple amritsar india


----------



## indosky

Some more


----------



## indosky

from previous post


Jai said:


> Here are some more pics, from (copyright) florence_cui, including very rare interior photos. (Pics resized/clarified by me.)


----------



## tommolo

that decorated vault is really a jewel!


----------



## Cyrus

We have to believe the churches have been built better than the mosques.

Exterior of St. Stepanos Church from the 7th century, a world heritage monument in Iran: http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1262


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Cyrus said:


> We have to believe the churches have been built better than the mosques.
> 
> Exterior of St. Stepanos Church from the 7th century, a world heritage monument in Iran: http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1262


:cheers:

iran's churches allways facinate me 

its like a summary of many of the styles that were available in the region at the time

i think our current day cities need to learn and use the styles of these masterpieces


----------



## indosky

Part 3


----------



## indosky

City Palace Jaipur


----------



## indosky

Part 2


----------



## indosky

Part 3


----------



## indosky

Sao Fnancisco church - Portugal


----------



## Cyrus

Tabatabai House, Kashan:


----------



## indosky

St Patricks NYC


----------



## indosky

More Ranakpur Jain temple


----------



## indosky

And even more


----------



## indosky

last ones


----------



## indosky

Notre Dame Paris


----------



## indosky

more


----------



## balthazar

^^wow!:cheers:


----------



## tommolo

Here you are the Castello della Manta, in Piedmont region. It hosts one of the most important collection gothic frescoes in the world:




























































































































































now that's how look a castle with relatively plain interiors in Italy! Try to figure the ones with also a gorgeous exterior


----------



## gdlrar

what a exquisite thread


----------



## indosky

Thanks ^^

Marrakesh museum
















































pics courtesy flikr


----------



## indosky

Part 2


----------



## indosky

Part 3























































pics courtesy flikr


----------



## indosky

Romanian Athenium Bucharest









































































Photos from Blogspot, Urbansights, Seebtm, Bucharest Daily photo and Flickr


----------



## CNB30

The Opera














































My Favorite


----------



## indosky

Cao dai temple Vietnam

Part 1


----------



## indosky

Part 2


----------



## gdlrar

Wow impressive!


----------



## punisher11

batumi.georgia


----------



## indosky

Charminar hyderabad 1591


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------

